# Aftermarket Exhaust



## Bdandrews40 (Apr 27, 2016)

Any suggestions or aftermarket exhaust for E88? Looking for a cat back system with good sound.


----------



## Willthays76 (4 mo ago)

Bdandrews40 said:


> Any suggestions or aftermarket exhaust for E88? Looking for a cat back system with good sound.


I have a BMW 128i performance exhaust for sale. Looking to get $700. But make me an offer. Best sounding exhaust I’ve ever heard on a one series.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2014)

Bdandrews40 said:


> Any suggestions or aftermarket exhaust for E88? Looking for a cat back system with good sound.


128 or 135?


----------



## Willthays76 (4 mo ago)

[email protected] said:


> 128 or 135?


128


----------

